# Saltwater Plants



## gtreat (Sep 30, 2005)

I am starting a 29-gallon saltwater aquarium. I have encountered a lot of difficulty in finding saltwater plants. My collection is 0 so far  . I live very close to Dallas North Aquarium, but so far I have not been in when they had any saltwater plants. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Caulerpa is sometimes offered for sale and is fairly hardy.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Try The Fish Gallery, they seem to always have at least one tank on the top shelf stuffed with algae.

--Nikolay


----------



## gtreat (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, Niko and Wiste. I went to The Fish Gallery and found several varieties of Caulerpa for $5 a bunch, and a red algae on a rock for $35.00. I also picked up a couple of nano corals. My tank looks MUCH better now .


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Gregory,

Can you snow us some pictures?

--Nikolay


----------



## gtreat (Sep 30, 2005)

The link below will take you to my photos. As things improve I will send new photos(and not take them right after cleaning and treating the tank, shut off my filter, buy a better camera, and learn how to take pictures). 

http://www.geocities.com/gjtreat77/photopagespiral.html


----------

